# in a blink of an eye warning - graphic picture



## stihlguy

typing w/ 1 hand as you will see why if i can add a pic. trimming branches last fri 5. chipped a bunch up w/ the 12hp crary bear cat, then went and got the 5hp mighty mac for the small stuff. dad(82) was helping by shoveling the chips away from the discharge, i got a little ahead of him, reached down to clear the chips away, glove got sucked into discharge screen( 1 inch openings) and the rest is history. off work 6-8 wks. finding out about insurance this week, we have disability coverage.View attachment 304435


----------



## Red Amor

and Its reeeeeeeeeal hard to wipe ya bum wif ya left hand ay 
let alone get wal out when ya bustin fer a pee n ya back teeth are drownin:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlguy

ain't that the truth mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RVALUE

Ouch.


----------



## LegDeLimber

damn!


----------



## isaaccarlson

That is why I like to make sure guards are at least 4 inches away from moving parts when possible. I get uneasy when I see a guard on an sprocket or other moving part and there is only an inch clearance.


----------



## Zale

Sorry to see that. Can they save he tips?


----------



## stihlguy

the surgeon removed some bone from the pointer finger, which is amputated at the first knuckle, and put the bone in the middle finger which should be full length, may not be able to bend it at the first knuckle. will be seeing the surgeon in the AM.


----------



## Red Amor

What Doctors can do today is fantastic isn't it 
Stihlguy I really hope you come up trumps and aren't to long recovering
take it easy mate


----------



## stihlguy

thanks guys for the kind words. my big worry now is waiting for disability insurance to kick in. which is based on a 40 hr. week,( at 60%) i am a "flat rate technician" producing over 60 hrs./wk. the wallet is going to take a hit for the next 6 wks or so. take 1 day at a time. ot gave me execises to do 4 x's a day to keep things working.


----------



## Red Amor

Yeah its fargen hard when this stuff happened to you 
pay pricey rates for income protection n get bugger all back

I shoe horses for a livin n Ive had to hearties total of three stents in the ticker 
had a coupla nasty prangs under the horses 
but the one that cost me the most was being knocked arse over ed by a ram I didn't see coming broke my wrist Id had horse bust my foot the week before buggar 
I cut fire wood for three house holds all family all free all good
I used saws makin a livin as a younger man but that was thirty years ago yeah 

When your hurt you learn to go with out a lot and ya battle a bit 

But if ya like me you know what that's like n goin with out is easier for me that some I know 
I wish I was close to ya mate Id be glad to help with ya chores


----------



## stihlguy

Red Amor,
yea, it would be quite a trip, but it is the thought that counts, that is one reason I spend a lot of time on this site, lot of great guys and gals.
thanks again.


----------



## moody

I had reconstructive surgery on my right hand. It was from a fight not work related like yours. Hopefully you can recover quickly. I was able to start using my hand again after 7 months. 4 months of extra hardware fixed by 3 different casts. Had to learn how to write again and had to give up drawing but I was able to continue using my hand. Just stick to the therapy and exercises and you'll be fine. I only lost 15% range of motion in 3 fingers and 10% strength based off my other hand.


----------



## cre10

Ouch. I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## stihlguy

*finger update*

This is from last week when they took the stiches out. Today they did measurements to check my range of motion which improved from last week. Stopped at work today on the way to theropy, they miss me. Our church is giving us $1000 since disability insurance hasn't kicked in yet(I will consider it a loan that I will pay back).


----------



## Red Amor

stihlguy said:


> This is from last week when they took the stiches out. Today they did measurements to check my range of motion which improved from last week. Stopped at work today on the way to theropy, they miss me. Our church is giving us $1000 since disability insurance hasn't kicked in yet(I will consider it a loan that I will pay back).


Sometimes dad things happen to good people

seeing this often makes good people chip in and help out 
and that's orrrrright ay 
*** ya heal well n good olson yeah 
mind how ya go


----------



## tooold

It's a bad thing when someone that works with their hands, injures their hands.  I have been lucky but caught a finger tip in the wood splitter last summer. I found out last winter that finger gets cold REAL fast. I don't even know it's getting cold either so I have to be constantly checking it. I hope the OP all the luck and I hope they have a good hand clinic there!


----------



## Stayalert

damn sorry to see that, Good luck and keep on doing what they tell you! exercises, etc.

Good luck!!


----------



## blades

Ya severe injuries to digits and other extremities really mess with the blood flow. Taken some nasty wacks over the years. I have a couple of digits that start turning blue at 60 deg., due to severe trauma and reconstruction, if not in active use. The movement and fllexing keeps the blood flowing. When it gets down to 40 deg they really let me know.


----------



## greg storms

*compensation*



Red Amor said:


> Sometimes dad things happen to good people
> 
> seeing this often makes good people chip in and help out
> and that's orrrrright ay
> *** ya heal well n good olson yeah
> mind how ya go



about 25 years ago, I injured 3 fingers on 1 hand in an industrial accident. 36 stitches were required & it took some rehab to get movement back. The company gave me a 6% permanent partial disability payment of about 5000$ back then & I've gotten back full movement. Your's would be like 10%PPD & the gov't puts a price on that. Hopefully, the company will do what's right for you! Good Luck!

ALSO, A GOOD MECHANIC taught me to always know where my hands are while working (after he watched me smash a fingernail)!!

Be Careful & Heal Well!!


----------



## pdqdl

Red Amor said:


> and Its reeeeeeeeeal hard to wipe ya bum wif ya left hand ay
> let alone get wal out when ya bustin fer a pee n ya back teeth are drownin:hmm3grin2orange:



The lefties do it all the time.

Don't worry about being able to do what you want. In time, your mangled paw will probably be used for everything you used it for prior to your injury. Your other hand will pick up the slack, and life will get back to normal.

I'm not just spewing positive comments here, I have a lot of experience at this. The toughest thing for me to deal with after I destroyed my thumb and first finger on my right hand? Admitting to every curious person that I was too stupid to keep all my fingers. 

You will discover that complete strangers want to hear the gory details of how you hurt yourself; it gets rather tiring, recapping your foolishness day after day. The natural tendency is to begin to respond somewhat sarcastically to the idiots that keep bugging you. Try to resist: most folks are just curious, and most are rather sympathetic if you give them a chance. 

Always remember: We are tool users above all else, and your hands are just good tools. Even under the worst circumstances, your mind will find some other tool to take care of your basic needs.






Lost both arms at 14; has plans to climb Mount Everest.

Edit: It looks like he did it, too! 
http://tv.ibtimes.com/put-your-hands-together-first-armless-man-climb-everest-11249


----------

